# Rebuiding a 1996 King Quad 300



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm looking into a king quad that needs a rebuild (low oil damage). It's a 96 300.

Any advice or concerns that I need to worry about? Reasons to run from the proposed project?


----------



## busch-dog (Feb 3, 2003)

I have the same machine...That thing will last forever if you take care of it


----------

